# i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung



## Akkro (19. November 2010)

*i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

Hallo, 

möchte meinen i5-760 übertakten, nur hab ich davon so überhaupt keinen plan wie ich überhaupt anfangen soll, also suche ich eine ausführliche erklärung ala: "zuerst ins bios da das und das einstellen usw."

möchte nicht auf die höchstmögliche geschwindigkeit kommen aber sollte schon ein bisschen höher takten als 2,8 ghz.

hoffe jemand kann mir das ausführlich erklären

habe allerdings schon die nötigen programme wie prime95 usw.

danke


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

Werf doch mal einen Blick darauf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/79663-how-lynnfield-overclocking.html
Das ist hier ist auch interessant, weil es zwischen Sockel 1366 und 1156 viele Gemeinsamkeiten gibt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/55032-how-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html


----------



## Akkro (20. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

kannst mir http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/79663-how-lynnfield-overclocking.html genauer erklären?


----------



## chbdiablo (20. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

Noch genauer?
 Wenn du die zwei obigen Links mal komplett durchliest, weißt du eigentlich schon alles, was man für den Anfang wissen muss.
Dort ist alles gut erklärt und du solltest zu deinem gewünschten Ergebnis kommen


----------



## Akkro (25. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

Hallo, 

habe gerade eine Funktion im BIOS gefunden die sich "CPU Level Up" nennt hierbei kann man den prozessor verändern, also da steht einer "i7-870 2,93Ghz" und "Crazy-3 3,03Ghz" und "Crazy-3 3,36Ghz", wenn ich nun eine davon auswähle müsste ich also den cpu overclocked haben oder?

mfg


----------



## Akkro (25. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

ok hab mich grad nochmal umgehört und es scheint so als wäre des eine übertaktungsmöglichkeit für "Laien", hab das mal auf den i7-870 2,93Ghz gestellt, jedoch wird mir im Windows Systemmenü nicht angezeigt das der prozessortakt erhöht wurde, da steht immer noch 2,80 ghz, soll das so sein?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

Ich würd da mal lieber ein Tool wie CPU-Z nehmen. Unter windows kann es sein, dass er nur das Modell erkennt und anhand der technischen Daten dann den Takt anzeigt.


----------



## Akkro (25. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

cpu-z zeigt mir auch keine veränderung, kann jedoch auchs ein das ich auf das falsche feld schaue
wo muss ich denn hinschauen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

Hast Du denn die Änderugnen im BIOS auch gespeichert? Also, Save&Exit Setup?


----------



## Akkro (25. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

ja hab ich hier mal ein screen von cpu-z und everest home, kanns sein das bei everest home hinter dem 2,80 Ghz, die richtige taktfrequenz angezeigt wird?

s7.directupload.net/images/101125/fb6uzctz.png


----------



## Onlinestate (25. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

Beide zeigen doch 2,946GHz an.
Abgesehen davon takten sich aktuelle Prozessoren auch runter, wenn sie nicht ausgelastet sind.
Überprüfe den Takt lieber mit einem dynamischen Tool wie TMonitor. Dann siehst du auch wie sich die Taktrate im Verlauf ändert.


----------



## Akkro (25. November 2010)

*AW: i5 übertakten brauche Anleitung*

ah ok alles klar dann passt alles, danke


----------

